# wild gekos in MS?



## cricket54 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've moved to Mississippi in Aug. and recently found what appears to be a baby geko like lizard the other night on a window outside. Its mosly pink, has pale greyish spots that are much more visible on his tail. I Live in Vicksburg, MS which is where it was found. Its about 3 or 4 in long, skinnier type tail. I have baby tarantulas tp feed so its really small crickets. Just curious of what it may be. Was planning on releasing it, but our dogs make meals out of the lizards and frogs in the area so I have held off so far. Thanks.

Sharon


----------



## harveythefly (Oct 17, 2008)

cricket54 said:


> I've moved to Mississippi in Aug. and recently found what appears to be a baby geko like lizard the other night on a window outside. Its mosly pink, has pale greyish spots that are much more visible on his tail. I Live in Vicksburg, MS which is where it was found. Its about 3 or 4 in long, skinnier type tail. I have baby tarantulas tp feed so its really small crickets. Just curious of what it may be. Was planning on releasing it, but our dogs make meals out of the lizards and frogs in the area so I have held off so far. Thanks.
> 
> Sharon


they're mediterrainean (sic?) geckos...they're an introduced species...i first started seeing them here in louisiana when i was a kid about 20 or so years ago i guess (omg i'm old) and they've been all over the gulf coast since then...they seem to have cut a nice little ecological niche here though and they don't seem to be having much of an impact on the native wildlife...

i love these little guys...i've kept a few as pets and they do pretty well in captivity...they like it dark and moist and they devour adult crickets when they're full size

Harvey


----------



## ScorpDemon (Oct 17, 2008)

Introduced? I have researched the species a little, last year a friend of mine found one in the northern part of central Alabama. All the informations I could find leaned more toward invasive rather than introduced. But I didn't do any extensive research, so that could be wrong.


----------



## harveythefly (Oct 17, 2008)

ScorpDemon said:


> Introduced? I have researched the species a little, last year a friend of mine found one in the northern part of central Alabama. All the informations I could find leaned more toward invasive rather than introduced. But I didn't do any extensive research, so that could be wrong.


i was using introduced and invasive as synonymous...my bad for any misunderstanding of what i was talking about

Harvey


----------



## invertoholic (Oct 19, 2008)

yeh i use to live in florida and had fun going through storage buildings hunting them fun feisty lil guys if you choose to keep them a 20 gallon tall will work use cork bark with atleast a 1 and a half inch gap between the board and the back wall of the tank with a couple holes cut into the bark for them to come out of   btw if you place them in a darker section of your home you'll see them out more often when night falls and dont put any other lizards in there with them they just may want a scaly snack!


----------



## cricket54 (Oct 21, 2008)

So I could safely keep this little guy? He's eating crickets, but not in a tank or anything. Just a smaller plastic container with holes I have used for you avics, Tarantulas. Hes quite interesting actually, just very afraid if disturbed. 
Thanks for the replies guys!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, and I am old too so don't feel bad. Turned 54 a couple weeks ago.

Sharon


----------



## harveythefly (Oct 21, 2008)

cricket54 said:


> So I could safely keep this little guy? He's eating crickets, but not in a tank or anything. Just a smaller plastic container with holes I have used for you avics, Tarantulas. Hes quite interesting actually, just very afraid if disturbed.
> Thanks for the replies guys!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, and I am old too so don't feel bad. Turned 54 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Sharon


oh you can most definitely keep him just don't make the same mistake i did when i was a kid...at first i had one that i was keeping and then i caught a couple more and stuck them in there with him to see if they could cohabitate...and sure enough they did fine together...well, being young and sensing a pattern i decided that if the geckos could live together in peace and harmony then i should be able to put a green tree frog in there too to make a "swamp display"...needless to say this did not end well...i came home from school that day to find no geckos and one fat green treefrog...i was 8 or 9 and it's a lesson that's stuck with me to this day 

maybe i'll try to keep a couple of these guys again...i've been thinking about trying lizards again and this thread has kind of re-sparked my interest in these cute little geckos

Harvey


----------



## cricket54 (Oct 26, 2008)

oh man we all make mistakes early on I think trying to house different things together. It would be tempting to put this little geko in with my Hetrometris scorpion because they like the same conditions and she hides under her water dish in her aquarium just would be risky. So I will put him in his own little tank. Hes too small for an aquarium right now. Thanks for the info and replies guys!

Sharon


----------

